# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Series 1 repeated on ITV3

## xCharliex

Series One starts on 1 September at 10pm and continues each Thursday in the same slot   :Cheer:

----------


## Jojo

:Cheer:  Helen Stewart is back  :Cheer:   Shell Dockley etc - excellent series, can't wait  :Cheer:

----------


## xCharliex

I know thats the best part we get to see the wonderful Helen Stewart yay

----------


## Jojo

and Nikki Wade.  The first series was the one with Dominic in wasn't it? Was this the one where we saw Di's psychotic side or was it series 2.

----------


## xCharliex

No that was series 2, and yep Dom was in series 1, not in the first ep though i dont think. Helen looks so different though in the 1st series, its really strange, oh and Sean the Prawn lmao. 
The first series is so much grittier and pretty grim as well, cant wait though, ive seen it about a million times though hehe

----------


## Jojo

And Helen was trying to decide between Nikki and her fiancee.  I think I preferred the early series' compared to these latest ones though - I'm not a Fenner fan and still can't get over how long he got away with everything for, even right until the end.

----------


## xCharliex

Im not a Fenner fan in that respect of him doing the things he did, but he was a great character, very well acted by Jack Ellis, he deserves the best actor award at this years NTA's 

Well Nikki isnt really a looker in my eyes, but i guess out of Sean Prawn and her Helen most certainly made the right decision. 

Dr Waugh was lush though, good old Andy Hunter was nicer lol. Was never a fan of Dr Waugh's clothes.

The first 3 series were the best but i did love series 7 it started to get back to its better self. Just wish Helen would come back, even if it was for a one off, but its never gonna happen  :Sad:

----------


## Jojo

Jack Ellis is a brilliant actor and I've every respect for him having the guts to say to the writers etc, Fenner has come to the end, lets finish it.

Helen definitely wasn't suited to Sean and it would have been great if she had come back and taken over wing governor again or something like that.

I enjoyed series 7 more than the last few - I felt it was starting to get a bit daft, and it seemed to be same old, fenner do something, get away with it, do something else etc etc, but series 7 was definitely coming back to the way it was.  Would have been nicer if Colin had returned too, but still....

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah i know what you mean about Fenner getting away with everything, was extremely frustrating, im thinking that maybe this new Kevin guy may follow in his footsteps though, which i think would be a bad call for the show, they cant produce a Fenner clone right after his gone. 

Wasn't to sure about the murder weapon though, a block of ice??? Hmmm....

Well as long as i get to see my Helen again its all good lol. And the wonderful Shell Dockley, Debra is fab, she made Bad Girls Bad!

----------


## Jojo

My hubby has such a thing for Debra as Shell Dockley.  So at least we are even!!!

----------


## xCharliex

Lol why whos your thing for? 

Dont you think Debs looks great now, shes so tiny compared to the Shell Dockley phase, theres always one image ill never forget of her though, when the scene opened up and there she was parading round on a stage in a giant *cough* i was in histarics

----------


## Jojo

OMG that was soooo funny!!  We were just cracking up completely - and the look on her face when she saw them all there - brilliant.

Helen/Nikki lol

----------


## xCharliex

Hehe, one half of them 2 is a very good choice! Lol

I know we all know Shell though, she does anything, when her and Denny abused poor old BobbyBag and BodyBag that was harsh, i didnt like that! I did feel for her when she got her baby took off her though

Ooo all these things to come hehe

----------


## Jojo

Yeah, like when they forced them into the coffin and that.  Can't wait for the repeats to start.

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah, im not dead certain all the series will be shown but i will let you know if and when i find out, hopefully the will, i couldnt stand watching the last ep of series 1 and waiting all that time for series 2 to start, same with series 3. But ill just have to whip out me dvds if thats the case lol

----------


## Jojo

Hopefully they will show all 7 series in the lead up to Christmas special (or would there be too many  :Searchme:  )  Keeping me fingers crossed....

----------


## xCharliex

Hmm...i think that would be too many, i dont even think many people know about series 1 being shown on ITV3 only us "Bad Girls Fans" over on the Badgirlsonline Board.

----------


## Jojo

They wouldn't have time to do it though, thinking about it as its only 18 weeks till Xmas (I only know as xmas day is 2 weeks after this one is due).  So that would only really give time for series 1 to be shown prior to the xmas special.  I didn't realise they were going to show it either - ITV3 dont tend to publicise that much...

----------


## xCharliex

God 18 weeks really doesnt seem to long away either. 
I guess no-one would have known i mean i wouldnt have known either i rarely even look to see whats on ITV3. I think the crimbo special is around new year time im not 100% sure

----------


## Luna

Oh i cant wait for that i never watched the 1st one

----------


## xCharliex

> Oh i cant wait for that i never watched the 1st one


Its the best series so you will definately enjoy it, pretty grim though some parts

----------


## emma_strange

:Cheer:  Oooh good. I only started watching 2 series ago so now i can catch up

----------


## Bryan

i wonder if theyll just keep on shwoing each series in one long run...

anyways i brought the series 1 boxset on boxing day and watched it, and it was fun to watch as id never watched it, started with series 2, so everything fitted in and many questions were asked

anyone who hasnt seen series 1 watch on ITV3 as it was brilliant!

----------


## xCharliex

Dont forget people tomorrow night ITV3! 10.00pm

----------


## xCharliex

So did anyone catch it last night who hadnt seen the 1st series before? 

Ahhh memories! lol, so glad its back on from the beginning, it gets a lot better as well

----------


## RealityGap

never saw the first series so will watch (if I remember!!) - pity I didnt notice this last night!

----------


## Luna

I watched it it was brilliant cant wait for next weeks

----------


## Jojo

I can't believe it - I forgot it was on again!!! arrrgggghhh

----------


## xCharliex

> I watched it it was brilliant cant wait for next weeks


Yeah, was great! Had you ever seen the 1st series before?

----------


## xCharliex

> I can't believe it - I forgot it was on again!!! arrrgggghhh


JoJo, how many times did i remind you????

----------


## Jojo

I know - I'm am soooo blaming it on my hormones!!!  :Rotfl:   You'll have to pm me on the day to remind me again and I'll put a reminder on my sky +  :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

Hehe, okies i will do, if i remember lol, i always remember at the last minute

----------


## emma_strange

No I missed the 1st one!

----------


## kayla05

It was  great, good to see most of the old characters!

----------


## xCharliex

Remember the 2nd episode is on tonight at 10!

----------


## Luna

Oh thanks Charlie would have forgotten about that - anyway i think it's on after Never been kissed and i would have been watching that anyway

----------


## dddMac1

i might watch it

----------


## Behemoth

Oooo I hope I don't forget about it!

----------


## Jojo

Thanks Charlie - I'd forgotten again, and will probably forget again by the time tonight comes lol

----------


## xCharliex

> Thanks Charlie - I'd forgotten again, and will probably forget again by the time tonight comes lol


I thought as much add it as a reminder on your TV!!

----------


## Jojo

> I thought as much add it as a reminder on your TV!!


 :Cheer:  I watched it!!! Poor Zandra - I remember that scene the first time round

----------


## Luna

ok please tell me that was a man who was doing the drugs search???

----------


## Jojo

> ok please tell me that was a man who was doing the drugs search???


 :Rotfl:  I thought that till I looked closer - it was definitely female!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Luna

Are you sure?

Couldn't it have been a male actor playing a female???

would not like to meet that in a dark ally  :EEK!:

----------


## Jojo

> Are you sure?
> 
> Couldn't it have been a male actor playing a female???
> 
> ould like to meet that in a dark ally


Yeah, I'm sure - very scary!!!  First thing I said was - is that male or female, but she definitely had the correct parts, and do you remember when Nikki called her sir and she asked if Nikki was disrespecting her, and she replied that she thought she was a bloke!

----------


## Luna

> Yeah, I'm sure - very scary!!!  First thing I said was - is that male or female, but she definitely had the correct parts, and do you remember when Nikki called her sir and she asked if Nikki was disrespecting her, and she replied that she thought she was a bloke!


but.....but....but......it was a man   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

> but.....but....but......it was a man


 :Rotfl:  If I was "her" - I would grow my hair long!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Luna

That would look worse HE would look like a drag queen

----------


## Jojo

:Rotfl:  I'm getting confused now - it was a woman wasn't it  :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

Lol yes it was a woman! Think about it, you wouldnt have a man doing a strip/drug search on a woman anyway! It was a very masculine woman though, considering how many times ive seen series 1 i can confirm it was a 100% woman lol

Well done JoJo, you managed to catch it, i know poor Zandra felt so sorry for her

----------


## xCharliex

30 mins and episode 3 of series 1 will be on, dont forget people, especially JoJo!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i watched it is so good to watch the old episodes again i have forgotten who all the characters are

----------


## xCharliex

Forgotton the old characters?!? Noooo how could you lol. I remeber them all, i even know there names in real life, lol how sad!

----------


## Abbie

i didnt watch the 1st series

----------


## Abbie

i'll have to start watching it

----------


## xCharliex

You should its one of the best ones!

----------


## Luna

Anyone know why it's not on tonight?

----------


## xCharliex

it was on last night, it was just on a lot later i didnt know either until i come in from work bout 11.30. Rachel died in last nights ep

----------


## Luna

Yeah i saw it - in the tv guide it said it was on at 11pm so when it didn't come on then i didn't think it was going to be on at all

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah it never started at 11 i dont know why, not sure exactly what time it started in the end as i was waiting then thought maybe the time was wrong, but when i switched back over later it was on

----------


## Abbie

i was going to watch it then too

----------


## Luna

i missed it this week!!!!! can anyone let me know what happened???

----------


## Bryan

> i missed it this week!!!!! can anyone let me know what happened???


what number episode was it, cus ive watched the series before but not on itv3

----------


## Luna

oh im not sure - the last episode i saw was when nikki and the gov kissed if thats any help

----------


## Bryan

> oh im not sure - the last episode i saw was when nikki and the gov kissed if thats any help


had her gardener boyfriend burnt a scarecrow in the prison gardens?

----------


## Luna

nope that hadn't happened yet.

Monica was also saving all her meds.....i think she was going to try and kill herself.

Crystal had also went to the newspapers about the drugs and laurna had just been caught bringing drugs in

----------


## Bryan

i think it was the last but one episode yoiu watched, as this weelk there is no episode

so it was basically the series 1 finale:

The Julies have decided that itâs time for direct action â theyâve decided to get a petition together to persuade Helen to reinstate open visits. New inmate Yvonne Atkins has decided that the best way to ingratiate herself on the wing is to help get as many signatures on the petition as possible...including the POs. After noticing that Hollamby is finding Crystalâs guitar playing irritating to the extreme, Yvonne comes up with a corker of an idea â the Larkhall Gospel Tabernacle Choir! â Maybe if the inmates make enough of a racket, the officers will be forced to sign the petition in order to shut them up. In order to increase the noise level, Yvonne phones her husband and arranges for twelve guitars to be sent into the prison.

Helen arrives in her office to find a letter from the Open University on her desk. The letter is for Nikki, someone Helen had been obviously hoping to avoid having to speak to. Nikki is summoned to Helenâs office and immediately goes on the offensive, Helen responds by accusing Nikki of taking advantage of her and then warns her that if things carry on the way they are, one of them is going to have to leave Larkhall.

Shell continues to have a tough time. Most of the inmates still hold grudges for her part in Stubberfieldâs decision to order closed visits and because of this, her reputation is in tatters. She canât even find solace in ordering Denny about â sheâs trailing after Yvonne like a lost puppy â and whatâs more, her one and only attempt at intimidating Yvonne fell as flat as a pancake. In need of an ego boost, Shell resorts to offering Fenner sex, and when he refuses, threatens to do to him what she did to Lorna. Fenner responds by cracking Shellâs head against the wall, leaving her crying and covered in blood.

The following day sees the first full rehearsal of the Larkhall Gospel Tabernacle Choir. As the only inmate who can actually play the guitar, Crystal has been given the job of music teacher and for her first hymn, chooses âKum ba yahâ. The only problem is, none of the choir can carry a tune in a bucket, let alone coordinate themselves enough to strum the correct chords at the same time. The noise is terrible, but at least Yvonne manages to achieve her prime objective, namely, driving Hollamby demented enough to sign the petition in exchange for blissful silence.

Monica exchanges a stack of phonecards for some miniature bottles of vodka and then uses them to wash down her stash of sleeping pills. Luckily, Nikki happens across a semi-conscious Monica a while later and, with the help of the Julies, forces mug after mug of cold coffee down her throat until she throws up. Monica is sobering up when Helen arrives on the scene. Even though the Julies try to explain that Monica is suffering from pre-appeal nerves, she immediately realises that Monica has taken an overdose and demands to speak to Nikki in private. Once they are alone, Helen demands to know how Nikki could risk Monicaâs life by covering up her suicide attempt rather than calling for a doctor. She is stunned when Nikki admits that she did it in order to protect her.

Shell is hell-bent on gaining revenge on Fenner and employs the aid of her henchwoman Dawn to acquire his home address. Later, she writes an anonymous letter to Mrs Fenner and arranges for it to be smuggled out of the prison and then posted.

The morning of Monicaâs appeal dawns and, at breakfast, she apologises to Nikki for the events of the evening before. Nikki is still shaken by Monicaâs actions and makes it clear that she is disappointed in her for selfishly deciding to take her own life when there are so many women in Larkhall who would do anything for a chance at freedom. After an emotional farewell, Monica is escorted from the wing and accompanied by Helen to the appeals court. Her appeal is successful and her conviction is overturned. Back at Larkhall, thereâs not a dry eye to be found on G-Wing as the inmates watch Monica making a statement on the steps of the court house.

Helen has been finding Seanâs preoccupation with their upcoming wedding irritating to the extreme. Then again, there could be other reasons for her inability to raise even a small amount of enthusiasmâ¦second thoughts maybe? As he begins to pick up on Helenâs doubts, Sean becomes more and more demanding, even going so far as interrupting one of her meetings at work in an attempt to find out what is bothering her. Things come to a head after Monicaâs appeal â Helen has arranged to meet Sean to help him choose a suit for the wedding, but rather than approve of his choice, Helen asks if they can talk in private. Sean is obstinate and refuses to leave the shop, forcing a tearful Helen to inform him that she canât marry him because she doesnât love him.

Back at Larkhall, all hell has broken loose on G-Wing. After seeing Monicaâs release on the television, most of the inmates are singing and dancing on the landings. Dominic is enjoying the spectacle when he is called to the front gate â a birthday present has been delivered for him â a present that turns out to be a brand new âHarley Davidsonâ motorbike bought for him by Yvonne! He goes back to the wing to confront her but even though she admits nothing, the smile on her face tells a different story.

Sean pulls up at the prison gates in his van and asks to be allowed through to the gardens, explaining to the guard that Helen has asked him to do a job there. Most of G-Wingâs inmates and officers watch incredulously from the G3 landing window as he places a wooden frame on the lawn before draping his wedding suit over it. Helen has already been alerted by the front gate but by the time she arrives in the garden, Sean has doused the suit in petrol and set it alight. Without saying a word, he drops the keys to Helenâs flat at her feet and then walks away.

Alone in her cell after lock-up, Nikki allows herself a smile.

----------


## Luna

thanks bb - i cant believe i missed the finale

----------


## Luna

how many series have there been of bad girls? going to go to ebay and see if i cant get them all

----------


## xCharliex

There have been 7 so far series 1-6 is available on dvd now

----------


## Luna

thanks charlie

----------


## xCharliex

thats ok, your welcome

----------


## Bryan

> how many series have there been of bad girls? going to go to ebay and see if i cant get them all


let us know how you got on with your bidding wars

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh that will be good

----------

